# Heat Shield Rattle?



## paganfx4 (Dec 16, 2010)

I just picked up a 97 sentra with the ga16de engine and I have this annoying rattle at mid throttle which is worst at about 35 mph or so or when decelerating. The rattle is a thin metallic type rattle, like thin sheet metal. When the car is parked and revved I don't have the problem at all, just when driving, that is why I thought it could be a heat shield or possibly a body panel. It seems to come from the bottom middle of the car where the exhuast is. 

When I was replacing the front main seal the other day I looked at the heat shield and they didn't seem to be loose but I wondering what else could make this noise or if this engine is known for noisy heat shields? 

Thanks.

BTW No other problems I can detect with the car other than a possibly bad throwout bearing in the clutch due to the last owner not replacing the clutch cable. The car isn't throwing any codes otherwise.

Specs-1997 Sentra
GA16DE
Manual
130,000 miles


Alex 
Nissan:newbie:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I got, or rather HAD, the same rattle in both my '97 Sentra and '98 200SX-SE.
In each case, a hose clamp or some tie wire cured my problems and likely will cure yours too.
Pop the hood, start the engine, move the throttle by hand until you hit the rpm that makes the rattle happen. I think you'll have to use your hand because your foot just won't be sensitive enough. Have somebody look underneath and try to find the rattle. I'll bet you'll find your rattle about 16 inches or so behind the front exhaust flange, basically right under the back of the engine.


----------



## pepperjack13 (Jun 20, 2010)

It has happened to me twice before and both times has been the heat shield in the exhaust pipe. As you said it only used to make the noise when driving. In my case it was the heat shield that is attached to the exhaust pipe located right behind the engine (towards the middle of the car). It sits on top of the pipe. 

The first time just one of the bolts was loose. I jacked up the car, went under it, and hit the pipe with my hand at various spots to see where the noise was coming from. No big deal, it just needed to be tightened.

The second time the piece of heat shield that the bolt was supposed to hold in place was broken. It was a PITA to get the bold off (I did not want to damage the piece that was welded to the pipe). I ended up taking the shield off and cutting the piece that was making contact with the pipe. Problem solved, no more noise.


----------



## paganfx4 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks Guys I had a feeling it was the heat shield and seeing that it is a common problem pretty much confirms it. Now that I remember it on my parents old 84 sentra it had a similar heat shield rattle. 

I'll have to wait a little until the rain stops a little around here (I get to work in the mud) and jack up the car, to find out the trouble spot. Let you know when I find the offending part. I think I may take your lead pepperjack13 and remove the sucker.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I would've removed mine if the hose clamps and tie wire wouldn't have fixed it.
That'll be next if it makes any more noise.


----------

